# Snow Deflector mounting...



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

So I bought this deflector for my 8' western pro plow

http://j-thomas.com/Catalog/307.htm

anyone have recommendations for the mounting location?? The image shows it on the forward facing portion of the curve on the moldboard, but I think that might be too low?? any thoughts??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't see any deflectors on that page, and I don't have my j-thomas cataloge handy.How about a pic?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Click on the next page. I don't think it looks that low. Steve


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

f250man;372045 said:


> Click on the next page. I don't think it looks that low. Steve


I see it now Steve! Usually on the Western's with a rubber style deflector, I take a piece of 1 1/2 angle iron and lay it on top of the rolled edge with one end facing up and the other facing back.This allow's you to mount the rubber deflector higher on the blade. Personally I think they look better that way too.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

B&B;372185 said:


> I see it now Steve! Usually on the Western's with a rubber style deflector, I take a piece of 1 1/2 angle iron and lay it on top of the rolled edge with one end facing up and the other facing back.This allow's you to mount the rubber deflector higher on the blade. Personally I think they look better that way too.


I think I am just gong to clamp in on it different positions and see what I like best and go with it... this weekend.

I was looking on Western's website at how they mount there rubber ones, and notice the have a support at both ends called a curl brace... I think I may put that on too. shoudl be able to make on out an eye loop


----------

